# Is it unusual that I can't OC my Sapphire 4890 to much?



## Michael24 (May 18, 2009)

My card seems to become unstable once I get over 900 MHz on the GPU clock, and 1010-1030 MHz on the memory clock (stock-850/975). This really annoys me because the tempatures in my case do so well (maybe it's a voltage problem, which I'm unable to ajust on this card)... At stock speeds my card idles at around 40C-44C (40%-50% fan speed). When the card is underload it rarely breaks 70C (60%-70% fan speed). I've heard so many people say they can EASILY get the GPU clock to 970 MHz, and the memory clock to 1100! I guess my card doesn't like to be pushed lol? 

The stabilty test (picture below) was ran at stock speeds. When I overclock my card a good bit, and run that same test, as soon as tempatures break 70C I get 1-3 dozen little black specks popping up all over the fur wheel, and a couple of my games freeze up, forcing me to reboot...


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

What kind of cooler is on your card? 

A lot of people who OC their GPUs use aftermarket coolers.


----------

